# cannot copy files over LAN



## karan293474 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi all

I have a serious problem.I can ping machine on my LAN but cannot copy to or from any machine it says"*cannot copy file:the specified network name is no longer available"*
Can anyone help me out with this as this is really giving me trouble.


Regards
Karan


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When I've seen this, it was either the NIC hardware or bad drivers. It might also be some settings for the NIC configuration, but that's a long shot.


----------

